# Switching to papertape...finaly



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

So i convinced my crew and contractor to go with papertape on all flats and buts. I have always used fibre becuase thats how i was shown when i started. After being a member of drywall talk and reading the lituriture i have seen the light. 

My quetion is, what is the process of papertape. I have to use metal bead because thats what the contractor wants. I was going to fibre them and coat them with mud. My plan was to imbed the tape with a banjo and when it dries go over with a 12 inch box, then skim by hand. Would this be a good process or should it be done differently. Would love some feedback.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Depending on seam ( flat or butt) a 12" box is oversized Imo.Most definitly too big for a 1rst coat. I would coat with smaller box after tape dried then use your 12" for a second coat. Stapel your cornerbead on and run it with an all purpose mud .


----------



## bmedra9 (Apr 7, 2012)

*paper tape*

definately go with a 10" to bed then 12" skimcoat
when i must use metal bead i staple first then use mesh tape both sides then bedcoat with bag mud then skim coat with lite weight have u tried paper faced metal bead that u mud on??? much stronger and better warranty


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gam026 said:


> So i convinced my crew and contractor to go with papertape on all flats and buts. I have always used fibre becuase thats how i was shown when i started. After being a member of drywall talk and reading the lituriture i have seen the light.
> 
> My quetion is, what is the process of papertape. I have to use metal bead because thats what the contractor wants. I was going to fibre them and coat them with mud. My plan was to imbed the tape with a banjo and when it dries go over with a 12 inch box, then skim by hand. Would this be a good process or should it be done differently. Would love some feedback.


Your question has me confused:blink:

are you talking about the process to coat flats and butts, or metal bead with tape installed on them........... which is nuts

Plus there's 3 types of tape that are talked about on this site

Paper tape, fibre tape, then that other stuff where the 1st letter starts with a "M", ends with a "H", and has the letters "ES" in the middle:whistling2:

The fibre fuse (sp) gets good reviews on this site , when dealing with flats and butts at least. It's the other stuff that can start the battles.......... which one you talking about ???


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your question has me confused:blink:
> 
> are you talking about the process to coat flats and butts, or metal bead with tape installed on them........... which is nuts
> 
> ...


 I think he want's to know if he should tape his bead ...like darren does..:whistling2:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I think a good drywaller should use Mesh tape on all the metal cornerbead ,,that is before applying 10 minute quickset for first coat. And always mix a full 5 gal bucket of the 10 minute quickset. Never ever mix a panfull at a time, thats just way too slow.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> I think a good drywaller should use Mesh tape on all the metal cornerbead ,,that is before applying 10 minute quickset for first coat. And always mix a full 5 gal bucket of the 10 minute quickset. Never ever mix a panfull at a time, thats just way too slow.


I think a good taper would not be stuck in the 1980's, and would get with the times:whistling2:

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/impact-testing-drywall-trims-3219/


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I think a good taper would not be stuck in the 1980's, and would get with the times:whistling2:
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/impact-testing-drywall-trims-3219/


Dude, don't be dissin' the 80's


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Ahhhh yes the 80's....I had hair, energy, a future, no kids.....and a healthy labido


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Your question has me confused as well, but its easy to confuse me.

If you are putting tape over your corner beads I think you are working far too hard.


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your question has me confused:blink:
> 
> are you talking about the process to coat flats and butts, or metal bead with tape installed on them........... which is nuts
> 
> ...



Fibre tape

I would paper tape my buts and joints. I would staple on my metal bead then fibre tape them and coat them with a/p mud. Would that work. 

Also do u need 2 coats and then a skim coat on your flats and buts or after they are inbedded or just one coat then a skim coat?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

taping cornerbead is not needed. Tape, coat, coat,and touchup. Sometimes 3 coats is needed, that is your call to make


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I know our metal bead is different, but I have never taped the edge of a bead in thirty years. And as far as I know I have not had one crack. It seems to me that as far as metal bead goes ours rule. And our hot mud is pretty good too.:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> I know our metal bead is different, but I have never taped the edge of a bead in thirty years. And as far as I know I have not had one crack. It seems to me that as far as metal bead goes ours rule. And our hot mud is pretty good too.:thumbup:


I'll have to agree.
The only reasons I can think why their bead might edge crack is because of maybe more extreme climates than ours which might have more affect on timber movement, or different types of locally used timber in their areas.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

If you truly want an "un-crackable" bead,,,,,, lay brick for the interior walls. 

Geeze man,,, this is drywall. If you run a forklift into a wall, or a tornado hits the house, or even a hurricane,,,, your drywall beads are gonna suffer!!!!!:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> If you truly want an "un-crackable" bead,,,,,, lay brick for the interior walls.
> 
> Geeze man,,, this is drywall. If you run a forklift into a wall, or a tornado hits the house, or even a hurricane,,,, your drywall beads are gonna suffer!!!!!:yes:


Well said. :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I'll have to agree.
> The only reasons I can think why their bead might edge crack is because of maybe more extreme climates than ours which might have more affect on timber movement, or different types of locally used timber in their areas.


 The only times Iv'e seen a shiny 90 edge crack is when they were crimped on without any fasteners..


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Dude, don't be dissin' the 80's


 
Who are they Slim? I probably already know but it's killing me. :blink:

Forget it they look pretty gay.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

P.A, I am sad to know this...
But I believe that is the Bogart Co.







They are from Helsinki.
They had 5 cd releases in the 80's
http://www.heavyharmonies.com/cgi-bin/band.cgi?BandNum=2285
And yes....totally gay! :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> P.A, I am sad to know this...
> But I believe that is the Bogart Co.
> View attachment 4212
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if I would admit to knowing that PT, Plus PA rocker said forget it, Since they looked sorta gay.

But don't worry PT, I'm sure this is a "we won't ask, you don't tell" type of site:whistling2:

So no girl friend eh' ????


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm not sure if I would admit to knowing that PT, Plus PA rocker said forget it, Since they looked sorta gay.
> 
> But don't worry PT, I'm sure this is a "we won't ask, you don't tell" type of site:whistling2:
> 
> So no girl friend eh' ????


Hahaha! That made me laugh.
Don't worry 2buck, I googled it.
And no, no girlfriend.
We broke up a few months back.
It was actually part of the reason I discovered and joined this site.
I was one hurting unit at the time! I decided to shift my attention and focus on work and that's how I found all of you guys :thumbsup:
So in a sense I should actually thank that dumb whore! Ahem....I mean...No hard feelings here...:whistling2: lol!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! That made me laugh.
> Don't worry 2buck, I googled it.
> And no, no girlfriend.
> We broke up a few months back.
> ...


Well just to show you what good lads we are on DWT, were all going to pick a girl friend for you PT.

Lets pick one for him guys  (plenty of fish:sudbury) http://www.pof.com/personals/604onlinedating.htm


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hot damn!! Good find 2buck!
Look at the search results!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hot damn!! Good find 2buck!
> Look at the search results!
> View attachment 4213


 
DEEEYAAAMMM :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hot damn!! Good find 2buck!
> Look at the search results!
> View attachment 4213


Hey now lets get back on track here. How did this thread go from paper tape to pictures of really:clap::clap: hot hot. Hot...... Um. Wait.... What was i talking about..... :wallbash: A nevermind. Good luck on ur search PT...if only i was 24 agai...........:wheelchair::whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gam026 said:


> Hey now lets get back on track here. How did this thread go from paper tape to pictures of really:clap::clap: hot hot. Hot...... Um. Wait.... What was i talking about..... :wallbash: A nevermind. Good luck on ur search PT...if only i was 24 agai...........:wheelchair::whistling2:


Haha! Who needs paper tape when we got pictures of hot girls man!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gam026 said:


> Hey now lets get back on track here. How did this thread go from paper tape to pictures of really:clap: hot hot. Hot...... Um. Wait.... What was i talking about..... :wallbash: A nevermind. Good luck on ur search PT...if only i was 24 agai...........:wheelchair:


 
24??? I was security at our high school ball last night, Holy sh1t man, I wanna be 18 again :blink: The girls in my class never had gowns or outfits like that, Those stupied young boys wouldnt even realise the effort they make, Internet......cellphones, I just missed all that at school damit, Im sure thats what it is, More pressure for them to look good. Must get a bit much for some girls though, Damit again.....I have a daughter to raise..........What the hells it gonna be like for


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Pooh's first school dance..8th grade.

Honor roll student ...no boyfriend..:thumbup::thumbup:

Respect the ladies boys,,,cause they all have daddies!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> 24??? I was security at our high school ball last night, Holy sh1t man, I wanna be 18 again :blink: The girls in my class never had gowns or outfits like that, Those stupied young boys wouldnt even realise the effort they make, Internet......cellphones, I just missed all that at school damit, Im sure thats what it is, More pressure for them to look good. Must get a bit much for some girls though, Damit again.....I have a daughter to raise..........What the hells it gonna be like for


Hahaha! Awe...Hang in there Caz!
I'm sure you'll take care of your daughter!
And im sure the pressures can get overwhelming for girls at times. 
Just look after your kids best you can.



moore said:


> Pooh's first school dance..8th grade.
> 
> Honor roll student ...no boyfriend..:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Respect the ladies boys,,,cause they all have daddies!


Is that your daughter Moore?
Cool man! I knew you had a son, didn't realize you had a daughter too. Props bro! Seems like a well rounded young lady.
Keep an eye out for those jerks! They'll be coming around soon enough :furious:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Get the shotgun out, Make sure the baseball bats close by, Im practicing my straight, dont f&ck with me face, Might have to develop a nervous crazy twitch like the Capt suggested.

Its amazing how having a daughter changes you, That protective instinct kicks in, And of course you know what the guys are thinking so that dosnt help.

Whats this going to grow up to be???


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Caz & Moore, what great looking kids, you should both be proud :thumbsup:
I was a very protective (and proud) parent when my boys were young, not now tho....bloody hormones and testosterone all over the place.....lucky buggers :furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hahaha! Awe Caz! You're lil girl's adorable! Too cute bro!
I like her little dress! lol! That's awesome.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> Pooh's first school dance..8th grade.
> 
> Honor roll student ...no boyfriend..:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Respect the ladies boys,,,cause they all have daddies!


 Nice work Moore:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

cazna said:


> Get the shotgun out, Make sure the baseball bats close by, Im practicing my straight, dont f&ck with me face, Might have to develop a nervous crazy twitch like the Capt suggested.
> 
> Its amazing how having a daughter changes you, That protective instinct kicks in, And of course you know what the guys are thinking so that dosnt help.
> 
> Whats this going to grow up to be???


 I hear ya, mine is 3 goin on 12 or 13. Very sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah. Here ya. Got twin 4 year old girls and a 6 year old girl. My six year has a different boyfriend every day  shes gonna be rough. Bur wouldn't want in any other way.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gam026 said:


> Yeah. Here ya. Got twin 4 year old girls and a 6 year old girl. My six year has a different boyfriend every day  shes gonna be rough. Bur wouldn't want in any other way.


Twin 4 year old girls and a 6 year old girl!? That's brutal man! Best of luck with them when they're in their teens!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gam026 said:


> Yeah. Here ya. Got twin 4 year old girls and a 6 year old girl. My six year has a different boyfriend every day  shes gonna be rough. Bur wouldn't want in any other way.


 
You poor [email protected], At least with that many they will have each other for back up and support, They might leave dad out of it if your lucky.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Your little girl is absolutely adorable cazna..I miss it when mine were that age...right after the diapers,,and right before the back talk....:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> You poor [email protected], At least with that many they will have each other for back up and support, They might leave dad out of it if your lucky.


Or because they're so close in age they're all going to gang up on dad together. 
Why can't we go to the movies!? Why can't we go to Brad's party!? Why can't we sleep over at Jessica's!?
Oh man....goodluck bro...goodluck...lol



moore said:


> Your little girl is absolutely adorable cazna..I miss it when mine were that age...right after the diapers,,and right before the back talk....:yes:


lol! You're kids starting talking back to you that young? lol.
How many kids you got Moore? Just 2 eh? Boy and girl?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah PT just 2...Rebecca 14..Matthew 11..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> yeah PT just 2...Rebecca 14..Matthew 11..


Cool man! Biblical names! :yes: lol.
You teach either of your kids to play guitar like you do?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Cool man! Biblical names! :yes: lol.
> You teach either of your kids to play guitar like you do?


 Learn to play an instrument??? Are you crazy?? They can master any video game in 2 days...Learning to play guitar is borrrring dad.....LOL ...My son is starting to show interest ...:yes: Thanks for asking PT..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Learn to play an instrument??? Are you crazy?? They can master any video game in 2 days...Learning to play guitar is borrrring dad.....LOL ...My son is starting to show interest ...:yes: Thanks for asking PT..


Video games eh!? Haha! Sounds like i'd get along great with them :laughing:
I wish I had started playing when I was way younger. I regret it now.
I only really picked it up when I was about 20. I bought my first guitar when I was 16, but didn't really do anything with it, I learnt a few chords but that's it. I only really started getting into it when I was about 19-20.
And even now...I don't play as much as I used to.. I go through phases.
I'll play everyday straight for 3 months and then not play for 10 months. lol. I just picked up my guitar now since I asked you that question.
Haven't played in like 4 months...Brutal...Gotta keep practising!

Teach Matty man! Show him a song he likes! What sort of music does he listen to?
And what video games do they play?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! That made me laugh.
> Don't worry 2buck, I googled it.
> And no, no girlfriend.
> We broke up a few months back.
> ...


So PT - is 2buck your new girlfriend? or is it Moore? :blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mudshark said:


> so pt - is 2buck your new girlfriend? Or is it moore? :blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> So PT - is 2buck your new girlfriend? or is it Moore? :blink:


Damn Shark ...That sounds like something ftd would say...
Did you switch tampons again?


WAIT ....Your SS check was late this week...Right?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Video games eh!? Haha! Sounds like i'd get along great with them :laughing:
> I wish I had started playing when I was way younger. I regret it now.
> I only really picked it up when I was about 20. I bought my first guitar when I was 16, but didn't really do anything with it, I learnt a few chords but that's it. I only really started getting into it when I was about 19-20.
> And even now...I don't play as much as I used to.. I go through phases.
> ...


 MATT is balls to wall ,kid Icarus at the moment...and resident evil..when I was his age I watched fonzie...


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Damn Shark ...That sounds like something ftd would say...
> Did you switch tampons again?


Haha! I think he's just jealous I didn't ask him any personal questions.
Tell me about yourself Ken! :yes:



moore said:


> MATT is balls to wall ,kid Icarus at the moment...and resident evil..when I was his age I watched fonzie...


Nice! I love the Resident Evil games.
Hehe! Fonzie! Nice.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

most off topic thread EVER!!!!


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> most off topic thread EVER!!!!


 That due to the subject of Paper. I could care less what anyone uses ,,, Myself I try to keep it as simple as possible.

Speaking of off topic,,, I bought some Trilene fishing line,, Was like a coiled spring . Going to switch to Cajun Red Line. Using 8 lb test for crappie.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

betterdrywall said:


> That due to the subject of Paper. I could care less what anyone uses ,,, Myself I try to keep it as simple as possible.
> 
> Speaking of off topic,,, I bought some Trilene fishing line,, Was like a coiled spring . Going to switch to Cajun Red Line. Using 8 lb test for crappie.


 BIG crappie:blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

betterdrywall said:


> That due to the subject of Paper. I could care less what anyone uses ,,, Myself I try to keep it as simple as possible.
> 
> Speaking of off topic,,, I bought some Trilene fishing line,, Was like a coiled spring . Going to switch to Cajun Red Line. Using 8 lb test for crappie.



Well since we are off topic. What cajun line are you going to? Is it Mono or braid? I use mostly braid with dyneema. It is a nice supple line. I tried spider wire a while ago, it to was like a coiled spring.:furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

betterdrywall said:


> Speaking of off topic,,, I bought some Trilene fishing line,, Was like a coiled spring . Going to switch to Cajun Red Line. Using 8 lb test for crappie.





gazman said:


> Well since we are off topic. What cajun line are you going to? Is it Mono or braid? I use mostly braid with dyneema. It is a nice supple line. I tried spider wire a while ago, it to was like a coiled spring.:furious:


What's the difference between all these fishing lines everyone's talking about? 
Sorry, but im not too familiar with fishing.
I have what I call a 25$ knowledge.
It consists of this! Wall-Mart special :yes:
And I love it! You know why!? Because it allows me to cast a line into water and then reel it in. That's all I need. :thumbsup:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

gazman said:


> Well since we are off topic. What cajun line are you going to? Is it Mono or braid? I use mostly braid with dyneema. It is a nice supple line. I tried spider wire a while ago, it to was like a coiled spring.:furious:


 I use mono , and I do like the spider wire for catfishing, I use a slip cork . Here is the link to the line I am switching too now http://www.cajunline.com/redcast.html


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> most off topic thread EVER!!!!


So when are you going to kiwi land. You can help Cazna the "rich" build his new house:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> So when are you going to kiwi land. You can help Cazna the "rich" build his new house:yes:


Haha! I like how you just add whatever he needs to be in the context of your message at the end of his name.
Cazna the clean, Cazna the rich, Cazna the sheepshagger, etc....
haha!


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> What's the difference between all these fishing lines everyone's talking about?
> Sorry, but im not too familiar with fishing.
> I have what I call a 25$ knowledge.
> It consists of this! Wall-Mart special :yes:
> ...


 Some lines are made for certain types of fishing and to match the type of reels commonly used . I like a lite rod and spinning reel setup for crappie fishing, Here is a link with some good info. http://www.hloutdoors.com/swami.htm


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> What's the difference between all these fishing lines everyone's talking about?
> Sorry, but im not too familiar with fishing.
> I have what I call a 25$ knowledge.
> It consists of this! Wall-Mart special :yes:
> ...


Fishing ???????????:blink:

Wheres our Moose video


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

betterdrywall said:


> Some lines are made for certain types of fishing and to match the type of reels commonly used . I like a lite rod and spinning reel setup for crappie fishing, Here is a link with some good info. http://www.hloutdoors.com/swami.htm


Cool! Thanks man!



2buckcanuck said:


> Fishing ???????????:blink:
> 
> Wheres our Moose video


Well I figured, Moose like water! And fish, happen to live in water!
So If I go fishing, I could possibly find our Moose!! And I get a yummy fish! :thumbsup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> So when are you going to kiwi land. You can help Cazna the "rich" build his new house:yes:


it will be in the fall. now i have to go cause i said it on the interwebs. hey, this off topic stuff is not so bad when it's about ME.:jester:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Dude, don't be dissin' the 80's


seen those guys Once


Once.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Dude, don't be dissin' the 80's


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

gag me with a spoon


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

chris said:


> gag me with a spoon


http://youtu.be/aAd2Wcp1f_8

You're welcome :laughing:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> http://youtu.be/aAd2Wcp1f_8
> 
> You're welcome :laughing:


Your a sick puppy ,,, Ha! I know we can call it Precisionspoontaping ! Ha! and Ha! again


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

So im in my 5th house using papertape and its been great. It was hard to get my guys on board with it but they eventually changed. The only problem iv been having is the center of my buts where the tape is, is high. Im thinking theres too much mud in the center. Trying to get my guys to curb that. Been using the homex banjo. Its good but filling the thing by opening it is a pain and messy. Thinking of getting a zook. 

Thanks for all the advise:thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

You might want to try ButtBoard. Drywall splicer that results in perfectly flat walls and very easy to fill the void it provides.

Check out the video and the thread about it on DWT

http://www.trim-tex.com/videos.html

Joe


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gam026 said:


> So im in my 5th house using papertape and its been great. It was hard to get my guys on board with it but they eventually changed. The only problem iv been having is the center of my buts where the tape is, is high. Im thinking theres too much mud in the center. Trying to get my guys to curb that. Been using the homex banjo. Its good but filling the thing by opening it is a pain and messy. Thinking of getting a zook.
> 
> Thanks for all the advise:thumbsup:


Hey Gam, I know this might sound stupid because it's so amateur, and I don't mean to insult you, but if you're switching over from mesh tape, it's possible that you just don't know. 
There's a pre-fold in the paper tape. Always make sure that fold is going against the wall. I know it's a rookie mistake but it happens. This one time my newb loaded the roll of tape backwards on the banjo and I didn't notice until after I had done a few seems. That sucked! Then you get stuck with what you're describing. High joints.

Another suggestion is if you're having a hard time to maybe trying V-ing out your butt joints. I don't really do it myself out here unless we get a really bad joint that's busted up and isn't a clean cut.
So you can try v-ing them out on a sharp angle using an exacto knife. You're not cutting into it much. Just the very edge. Helps eliminate fuzzy's and bad certainteed board :thumbsup:
Like the picture below.









Joe's suggestion from Trim-Tex is also an excellent alternative. 
It does incur extra cost, however will save you time and money on labour, as well as less mud which again saves money.
Instead of feathering out your butt joints really big, you would simply treat it like you would a flat. You could even run flat boxes over all of the. :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gam026 said:


> So im in my 5th house using papertape and its been great. It was hard to get my guys on board with it but they eventually changed. The only problem iv been having is the center of my buts where the tape is, is high. Im thinking theres too much mud in the center. Trying to get my guys to curb that. Been using the homex banjo. Its good but filling the thing by opening it is a pain and messy. Thinking of getting a zook.
> 
> Thanks for all the advise:thumbsup:


First and foremost when using papertape is making sure the tape coat is bone dry before 2nd coating, and I don't mean appears dry, I mean dry to the core.
The problem on you're butts might be the gap is too big and it needs prefilling maybe.


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yup my tape is instaled the right way and we always v out our buts. I prefill them with hotmud along with any other large gaps. It could be the bond under the tape is still wet.

Thanks for the tips,

And don't worry PT your not insulting me with advise, after 21 years taping im still learning. But aren't we all:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gam026 said:


> So im in my 5th house using papertape and its been great. It was hard to get my guys on board with it but they eventually changed. The only problem iv been having is the center of my buts where the tape is, is high. Im thinking theres too much mud in the center. Trying to get my guys to curb that. Been using the homex banjo. Its good but filling the thing by opening it is a pain and messy. Thinking of getting a zook.
> 
> Thanks for all the advise:thumbsup:


 never break the butt on the stud out.
never break the butt on the truss down.
Check each butt break with a 4' level ..If it rocks.. bring it back one..


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> First and foremost when using papertape is making sure the tape coat is bone dry before 2nd coating, and I don't mean appears dry, I mean dry to the core.
> The problem on you're butts might be the gap is too big and it needs prefilling maybe.


To add a little to this... When wiping your butt always wipe with a down stroke so any excess mud behind will fall down the gap, if any.
When wiping up the mud tends to bulk up because you are shoveling it into a mound causing it to slide back down and hump the tape.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> http://youtu.be/aAd2Wcp1f_8
> 
> You're welcome :laughing:


I can't believe i watched the whole thing, i was getting frustrated...but curious at the same time.:blink:


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> http://youtu.be/aAd2Wcp1f_8
> 
> You're welcome :laughing:


Oh man, I can't wait until your video review on this excellent taping tool when it hits the market PT:jester: sure its just a matter of time before that tool hiits the stores. :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gam026 said:


> Oh man, I can't wait until your video review on this excellent taping tool when it hits the market PT:jester: sure its just a matter of time before that tool hiits the stores. :whistling2:


Hahahaha! I actually tried calling the guy because his phone number is in the description. I tried calling to see if I could order one but he didn't answer. I left a message but no one ever called me back.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I'll make one up for you PT ,, just so you can review it !


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

gam026 said:


> So im in my 5th house using papertape and its been great. It was hard to get my guys on board with it but they eventually changed. The only problem iv been having is the center of my buts where the tape is, is high. Im thinking theres too much mud in the center. Trying to get my guys to curb that. Been using the homex banjo. Its good but filling the thing by opening it is a pain and messy. Thinking of getting a zook.
> 
> Thanks for all the advise:thumbsup:


Just a thought :blink: are you pressing really hard when wiping your paper tapes? Gotta squeeze out that extra mud or you will get a hump!


----------

